# The Best Bookshelf you have ever heard?



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

For me personal it was the Usher in black I thought it was beautifull and sounded the same with all the music I heard on it, but boy was it heavy. Had to put giant anchors in the wall to hold the dedicated shelf:bigsmile:
These were heard with a sub and they needed it, but music was sooo sweet from them, full, defined and detailed.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Rogers LS3/5a.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Mackie HR824 active monitors. Probably tied with the JBL LS6328P's. Genelec's were up there too but I didn't spend as much time with them, so I can't say. Don't remember the exact model of Genelec's either.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The B&W 685. its hard to call it a "bookshelf" but just amazing sound.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The TAD Compact Reference One Monitor.

http://blog.stereophile.com/ces2008/011208tad/

Kal


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

Monitor Audio Platinum series bookshelf speakers. I don't remember the model exacty, but they sounded beautiful!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Harbeth Super HL5

http://stereotimes.com/speak101704.shtml


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

jackfish said:


> Harbeth Super HL5
> 
> http://stereotimes.com/speak101704.shtml


Little hard to put that one on a bookshelf:dizzy:


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Just spent the day shopping and this is only the first day. posted new thread as I am going to find whats out there!
Go forth old man and seek whilst you can:dizzy:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,.. for me, and a bookshelf, it would have to be the Status Acoustic Decimo.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

olddog said:


> Little hard to put that one on a bookshelf:dizzy:


Why? I have a friend who had his Large Advents in his bookshelf for 20 years.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Maybe this deserves another thread. I wonder how many of us actually use bookshelf speakers on bookshelves. The problem with the whole idea of bookshelf speakers, IME, is that they don't sound very good on bookshelves, just like free standing speakers. I usually placed them on stands anyway to get them away from the walls. So do you actually use them on bookshelves?


----------



## gem (Nov 24, 2007)

Energy 3.1e. Back in the early 90's
I know what your saying..What??? 
In that room. In that store. 
On that day.They sounded better than anything else I listened to.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Maybe this deserves another thread. I wonder how many of us actually use bookshelf speakers on bookshelves. The problem with the whole idea of bookshelf speakers, IME, is that they don't sound very good on bookshelves, just like free standing speakers. I usually placed them on stands anyway to get them away from the walls. So do you actually use them on bookshelves?


Your right on that for sure I am going to modify my first vote to the B&W 805s. On a stand:innocent:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Heard the Wilson bookshelves a few weeks ago. They were pretty amazing. They have a price tag to go along with it though. Have always loved the sound of the B&W 800 series bookshelf.


----------



## MrAcoustat (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi first of all i am a panel guy BUT when a speaker sounds good it sounds good panel or cone my choice for the best bookshelf i heard goes to Sonus Faber Extrema a little bit big for a bookshelf BUT it is a bookshelf.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't beleive inplacing any speaker in a bookshelf however
for bookshelf speakers i love my klipsch b3's

the warm but crisp sound that humms fomr these is just musical and exiting ...... sorry if i odn't have the experience with the higher priced items.

thank you for reading my post


----------



## rgk5 (Jan 13, 2009)

A model of Sonus Faber that escapes my memory. No bass but the rest, superb.


----------

